# Starcraft models?



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Can anybody give me any info on Starcraft (resin Trek kits) quality?

I've seen pics of the kits on Federation Models' site, but the photos are kinda small to tell what the quality's really like. Anybody here have any experience with them? Specifically, any warpage or incomplete casting issues?

I recently snagged the Voyager 3 piece set (1:1400 scale) and Starcraft seems to be the only manufacturer offering a TOS and refit Enterprise in scale with the Voyager kit, so any info is much appreciated...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've not purchased any Starcraft kits in a while. The last batch I bought, tho, was sort of hit & miss w/quality. Some parts were warped and took some work to get straighted back out. Occasionally, the saucer thickness was "off" and had to be re-worked via sanding and re-etching. Almost every one that managed to get also had issues w/pin holes and sub-surface voids. 

That being said, tho, I've heard good things about them over the last couple of years. Basically, the quality has improved a great deal.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Aww...CRAP!!! 

Was hoping to read glowing reviews! :lol: 

But I *do* appreciate the honesty. 

I still really want to stick with one scale (partly to keep display space managable and partly for size comparison) and 1:1400 seemed like I could get a bit more detail than 1:2500 without being overwhelmingly huge.

Assuming there is no other option for these kits in 1:1400 scale, I may end up with a mish-mosh of the smaller scales (PL 1:1000 Enterprise & D7, etc.), which actually brings to mind another question...how realistic is the idea of lighting these kits (obviously the styrene kits as I'm guessing the resin vessels are solid castings)?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, all I was saying is that the quality was what you might call a 6 or 7 out of 10 at one point (my opinion based on what I'd purchased), but is now supposed to be what I'd guess is a 8 or 9 out of 10. Again, I'm going off of comments from other folks there, but folks who are of reputable quality have said very good things of late. I'm not in to 1/1400 scale anymore, so can't comment on them myself. 

I'd suggest giving it a day or three before making a decision off of my one comment. Hopefully, some other folks who've purchased Starcraft kits of late will chime in w/their thoughts.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You might get more informed responses on the Starship Modeler forum:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/index.php


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What, nobody here builds in 1/1400 scale? 

JohnP should have some informed input, as well as a few others. 

'Course, it never hurts to throw your net wide to get as much info as you can.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I've got a Starcraft Refit Enterprise. It's nice, for the most part. Needs some finishing around the mold/seam marks. The pour is mostly very smooth with only a few detail glitches where the resin didn't quite fill some of the pointier bits of the molds. The pylon attachment points seems a little... uh, "blunt", for lack of a better descriptor. I'm thinking some brass pins to help reinforce the mounting tabs (while taking a bit of those tabs out) would really help there. One pylon is slightly twisted, though and needs to be straightened. I hear that the best way to handle that is with really hot water and gentle pressure to to move it back but I haven't tried that.

I didn't get any decals with it, either although I think you can get them. It hasn't been very high on my priority list! The build and the decals, that is!

I once saw a 1/1400 Enterprise-B (Sci-Fi Resin?) in the mid '90s. It was peppered with pinholes, like it went through that asteroid field of the type we saw in "The Empire Strikes Back"!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I've got plenty of Starcraft kits, some of them even built! :lol:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/starcrafts_1701.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/starcrafts_1701a.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/starcrafts_reliant.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/starcrafts_grissom.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/starcrafts_asmodeus.html

Their upgrade set for the D:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/enterprise_d_agt1.html

As resin garage kits go, they're as good as most others, and better than some.


----------



## osikach (Jun 26, 2004)

I’ve got a couple of starcrafts kits too. Like all resin kits, they are hit or miss, but starcrafts is one you can see improving on each kit. There newer kits are much better mastered and cast than their earlier kits, the decals have improved over time too, although still not as good as the aftermarket stuff for them. The refit is pretty good. I actually have one I am looking to sell with JTGraphics decals included if you are interested, please drop me an email:

[email protected]

thanks
Chris


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

*StarCrafts Models*

I have a Starcrafts Enterprise TOS, A, and B plus a few others still in the box. I am in the process of building all of the Enterprises in 1/1400 scale. I also have a 1/1400 NX01 by PNT. I still have the E and C to complete. I was pleased with the starcraft models. One of the things you have to keep in mind. A 1/1400 model of the 1701A is only about 8 inches long. The saucer is 4 inches in diameter. Its not easy cramming a lot of detail in something that small. I think Starcraft does a pretty good job. 

I built them several years ago and they are posted at 
www.culttvman.com/bob_canfield_s_enterprise_b.html


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for the input guys...

John, your builds are beautiful (as usual!) and what I'm aspiring to. If fact, the pics you posted are the kits I'm most interested in so that was a great help. Are the markings on your examples kit-supplied decals or the aftermarket sets? 

Bob, I know there's always a trade off between detail and scale, but as I said earlier, I think this scale will be a happy medium for the available display space and a nice level of detail (as evidenced by your Enterprise B). Actually, I'd love to have one of the 1/350 Refits, but since I've only recently gotten into Trek (only took 40 years, but better late than never, right?!!?), I couldn't do a project like that the justice it deserves...

osikach, you have mail!

Hey Griff, see, "the gang" *always* comes through! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty sure they're mostly kit decals, but a couple may have JTGraphics' decals. The AGT D is definitely JTG. UC? OK? :freak:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

M'kay! 

BTW: Anybody know if there was a scale established for the AMT Star Trek Shaceship Set (the one with Enterprise, the D7 & the Bird of Prey)?

A "Cliff Klaven" type I know insists it was also 1:1400 scale but I think it was probably 1:2500 (was the Enterprise mold reused for the set with the Refit and the D?).


----------



## jnglegym3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Everything i've ever got from starcrafts was very good.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I have a bunch of their kits as well... the newer stuff is very high quality. Some of the older kits (like the ones John P showed) aren't near as nice as the new stuff. In any case, they are worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> M'kay!
> 
> BTW: Anybody know if there was a scale established for the AMT Star Trek Shaceship Set (the one with Enterprise, the D7 & the Bird of Prey)?
> 
> A "Cliff Klaven" type I know insists it was also 1:1400 scale but I think it was probably 1:2500 (was the Enterprise mold reused for the set with the Refit and the D?).


 Actually, I heard something like 1/1600. Definitley NOT the same molds as the 1/2500 set, and definitely bigger.

I think Starship Modeler has the scales of all the kits listed somewhere on their site.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And and ye shall receive: Starship Modeler Trek Kit Listing by Scale


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks John! Just grabbed a set off the 'bay! Do you know of any aftermarket decals to fit these? I could swear I saw some a few days ago, but I've been checking so many of the Trek modeling sites lately, I'll be damned if I can remeber *where* I saw 'em...

Cool link Griff! That oughta keep me occupied for awhile...


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

flyingfrets said:


> Thanks John! Just grabbed a set off the 'bay! Do you know of any aftermarket decals to fit these? I could swear I saw some a few days ago, but I've been checking so many of the Trek modeling sites lately, I'll be damned if I can remeber *where* I saw 'em...
> 
> Cool link Griff! That oughta keep me occupied for awhile...


For the 1/1600 ships? JT Graphics and PNT both do decals for this set. I think that the JTG ones have all the ship names/numbers, but onlyfor the "official" Constitution numbering. The Tech Manual version is not included.

You can contact either manufacturer for details!


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Here are my versions of the A and the Reliant. I thought they were pretty good quality for resins. Only comment - I (stupidly) didn't clean them properly for paint application. Masking tape removed some paint later on which was a bit painful, but one learns from ones mistakes

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Fluxchill1.jpg
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/rel2.jpg

Good luck


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks WarpCore!

Flux, whatever problems you may have had with the paint, it looks like you got a pretty good handle on it 'cause they're a couple of nice build-ups! I especially like your Reliant.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work on those, FC! I agree about the _Reliant_ - it's my favorite of the two. :thumbsup:


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Where can we get the Starcraft kits now?*

Alot of the online sites no longer have alot of the kits. Where can we get these now? Do they have a website for ordering?


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Where can we get the Starcraft kits now?*

A lot of the online sites no longer have several of the kits. Where can we get these now? Do they have a website for ordering?


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

*Starcraft Models*

Federation Models. Click on "Model kits" 

http://www.federationmodels.com/


----------

